# No htc one m8 support?



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Guess i thought there might be some one m8 stuff by now

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Haven't seen a forum pop up for it at rootzwiki yet, but there are some things happening at xda. There is an M8 forum for the international and each of the 4 major US carrier versions.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

